# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  WTF?????????????????????  Google and NSA team up.

## dwdollar

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...304057_pf.html

----------


## Romulus

This just means they've been incahoots for 10+yrs. Now they just openly talk about it because they can.

----------


## sevin

> This just means they've been incahoots for 10+yrs. Now they just openly talk about it because they can.


Yeah, this is no surprise to me.

----------


## MelissaWV

> This just means they've been incahoots for 10+yrs. Now they just openly talk about it because they can.


Yes, but if other stuff holds true, it also means the NSA can do way more than they're saying ...  

They could probably tell you the threadcount of the underwear you're wearing.

----------


## pacelli

The writing has been on the wall for a long time.  Lots of people on this forum tried to sound the trumpets, but it turned into a joke, and "google it" or "youtube or it didn't happen" became common phrases.  How many people are still using these NSA services?  How many people will continue to use these NSA services even though they have MSM-confirmation?

----------


## rancher89

> Yes, but if other stuff holds true, it also means the NSA can do way more than they're saying ...  
> 
> They could probably tell you the threadcount of the underwear you're wearing.


qft

----------


## MelissaWV

> The writing has been on the wall for a long time.  Lots of people on this forum tried to sound the trumpets, but it turned into a joke, and "google it" or "youtube or it didn't happen" became common phrases.  How many people are still using these NSA services?  How many people will continue to use these NSA services even though they have MSM-confirmation?


Use of a product or service doesn't necessarily endorse the means by which it came into being.  If it did, I don't think a lot of people would use products that find their roots in the military (ours or others).  Velcro is evil!  Tang is evil!  Bayer is evil!  

etc.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Use of a product or service doesn't necessarily endorse the means by which it came into being.  If it did, I don't think a lot of people would use products that find their roots in the military (ours or others).  Velcro is evil!  Tang is evil!  Bayer is evil!  
> 
> etc.


the internet is evil!

----------


## MelissaWV

> the internet is evil!


No, because that was left here by our friendly alien neighbors who are battling the evil Reptilians.  Don't be daft.

----------


## Romulus

> The writing has been on the wall for a long time.  Lots of people on this forum tried to sound the trumpets, but it turned into a joke, and "google it" or "youtube or it didn't happen" became common phrases.  How many people are still using these NSA services?  How many people will continue to use these NSA services even though they have MSM-confirmation?


The NSA can probably do most damn near anything it wants.. their budget is a mystery and they are accountable to no one.. correct? Shadow government much? So using startpage makes you immune to all this? I seriously doubt it.

----------


## jmdrake

> Yes, but if other stuff holds true, it also means the NSA can do way more than they're saying ...  
> 
> They could probably tell you the threadcount of the underwear you're wearing.


Of course.  How else are they going to calibrate their 3D scanners to catch future underwear bombers?  I mean they can't do something simple like sending out an APB with the next bomber's dad turns him in.

----------


## itshappening

I remember google running ads for people with level 5 clearence which is basically NSA clearance, wanting them to work on gov projects

----------


## pacelli

> Use of a product or service doesn't necessarily endorse the means by which it came into being.  If it did, I don't think a lot of people would use products that find their roots in the military (ours or others).  Velcro is evil!  Tang is evil!  Bayer is evil!  
> 
> etc.


By that logic, we have no right to complain about the devaluation of the Federal Reserve Note, nor should we pursue any movements associated with ending the institution that created them.  Using a Federal Reserve Note dollar doesn't necessarily endorse the means by which it came into being.  So lets keep using Federal Reserve Note dollars.  





> The NSA can probably do most damn near anything it wants.. their budget is a mystery and they are accountable to no one.. correct? Shadow government much? So using startpage makes you immune to all this? I seriously doubt it.


All we know is that the NSA budget is the highest of all intelligence agencies.  As far as accountability, back in July 2009, John DeLong was appointed as NSA's Director of Compliance, after a recommendation by congress for more accountability.

----------


## jmdrake

> The writing has been on the wall for a long time.  Lots of people on this forum tried to sound the trumpets, but it turned into a joke, and "google it" or "youtube or it didn't happen" became common phrases.  How many people are still using these NSA services?  How many people will continue to use these NSA services even though they have MSM-confirmation?


Yeah.  Old habits are hard to break.  We shouldn't exclusively use Google or YouTube.  It's important to be on YouTube because that's what most people watch.  But post your videos other places.  Side question, does the forum "movie embedding" work for services other than YouTube?  If not, that should be fixed.

http://www.startpage.com
http://www.goodsearch.com  (You can raise money for the Campaign for Liberty just by searching)

YouTube - Don't Boycott YouTube! Starve YouTube

----------


## Promontorium

Just looking at the history of the FBI and other intelligence/action agencies, you should know, no public area, electronic or otherwise is "safe". 

 That's not really conspiracy, that's official policy. 

 If you guys want to be more paranoid, 

 Google has been working with the government for years, developing top secret versions of their public programs (like TS Google Earth, search engine).

----------


## Dianne

How do you get google off your system?

----------


## youngbuck

Gimme a break.  That NSA does not _need_ Google's help in any way, shape, or form.  This is just an open annoucement of the collusion between corporation and state.

----------


## Romulus

Like I said in another thread... how do we know Startpage isnt an NSA front door?? Etc.. we can't just assume anything.. they figure, hey, these guys want to buck our system, lets give them a way to do that and Oh yeah, lets see what THEY are searching for! Talk about co-opting and infiltrating. Startpage, Scroogle all could be fronts.. I dont know this, I'm just theorizing of course.

----------


## MelissaWV

> By that logic, we have no right to complain about the devaluation of the Federal Reserve Note, nor should we pursue any movements associated with ending the institution that created them.  Using a Federal Reserve Note dollar doesn't necessarily endorse the means by which it came into being.  *So lets keep using Federal Reserve Note dollars.*



Your definition of logic, here, is very loose for some reason.

This thread, and others, have made the distinct accusation that use of product X means you support Product X's creators, parent company, all of their moral and political affiliations, all the way on down the line.  You also support everything and anything their affiliates do.  If you are aware of Product X's producer's transgressions, and continue to use Product X, then you are just as bad!!!

Well, the ACTUAL logic (when applied to the Federal Reserve) would be that those who DO complain about the Federal Reserve, and work against it, are actually agents of the Federal Reserve so long as they're using Federal Reserve Notes in any way, shape, or form.

How did YOU pay for your computer?  Electricity?  Internet?  

If you use Google, you're in cahoots with the NSA.  Okay.  Let's take THAT at face value, and delete Google from our home computer.  Let's also say, for the sake of wild conjecture, that I also convince the company I work for to do the same to ALL of its machines, blocking Google from behing used.  Other than shooting myself in the foot by not being able to access a pretty great translation tool that I use daily, what precisely did I do?  And how am I suddenly less "in cahoots"?  My tax dollars are still funding the NSA.

----------


## jmdrake

> Like I said in another thread... how do we know Startpage isnt an NSA front door?? Etc.. we can't just assume anything.. they figure, hey, these guys want to buck our system, lets give them a way to do that and Oh yeah, lets see what THEY are searching for! Talk about co-opting and infiltrating. Startpage, Scroogle all could be fronts.. I dont know this, I'm just theorizing of course.


Obviously you don't know.  But this goes done to "not putting all of your eggs in one basket".  The more diversified we all are the more resources big brother will have to expend to follow us.  And with "Goodsearch" at leastsome money goes to a good cause.

----------


## kahless

> If you use Google, you're in cahoots with the NSA.  Okay.  Let's take THAT at face value, and delete Google from our home computer.  Let's also say, for the sake of wild conjecture, that I also convince the company I work for to do the same to ALL of its machines, blocking Google from behing used.  Other than shooting myself in the foot by not being able to access a pretty great translation tool that I use daily, what precisely did I do?


If enough companies and people did so they would lose revenue and give rise to a competitor that takes your privacy seriously.  By continuing to use Google you support whatever privacy policies or lack there of.

As for the article I am not sure what to make of this without seeing Google's statement on what they will and will not share which is obviously a concern.
With that said there might be some good to come out of this if the finding of penetration bleed over in the way of patches to both closed and open source code.

----------


## MelissaWV

> If enough companies and people did so they would lose revenue and give rise to a competitor that takes your privacy seriously.  By continuing to use Google you support whatever privacy policies or lack there of.
> 
> As for the article I am not sure what to make of this without seeing Google's statement on what they will and will not share which is obviously a concern.
> With that said there might be some good to come out of this if the finding of penetration bleed over in the way of patches to both closed and open source code.


You didn't see the rest of what you quoted?  I am still supporting the NSA, whether or not I use Google at all.  My tax dollars are being confiscated for that purpose.  Now, I suppose I could show my disgust for the NSA by making my job a whole lot more difficult, but somehow I don't see how that harms anyone but me.

----------


## Reason

https://ssl.scroogle.org/

----------


## Liberty Star

That reminded me of this:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=220234

----------

